# Sea Life....



## Camper Dave (Jul 19, 2004)

*Link broken *


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hoho. Really nice. But it might be better if you were closer and done it a bit sharper. Btw. Weren't you afraid of THIS?


----------



## Sk8man (Jul 19, 2004)

beautiful shot. the background and the sea color are terrific.


----------



## Camper Dave (Jul 20, 2004)

cheers guys 

unfortunately you can't get any closer for both legalities and mainly safety. as an idea of it's size, those flippers/fins (forgotten the name  ) on it's side apparently weigh about a tonne each! it was easily twice the size of the boat i was on. plus you never know when or where they're gonna breach as they disappear for a couple of minutes then just come shooting out of the water. i think one actually landed on a boat last year :shock: 

i was supprised i got it as i just happened to see it out of the corner of my eye and swung my camera round. didn't realise how nice it was until i got the film back from the developers  

they're amazingly freindly though, they'll come over and look at the boat and follow you around (or prehaps they were just stalking us  :shock:   )


----------



## Tenerife (Aug 17, 2004)

Why not at a Sealife Park....?

See more on:
http://www.knmultimedia.com/Galerie/dolphins.htm






Regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## Artemis (Aug 17, 2004)

Advertising  but Im still gonna go there...I want those pics! they great!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 17, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 22, 2004)

*Links broken *

http://www.whitesharkphoto.com/underwater.htm


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2004)

Shark, I was wondering why you hadn't posted in this thread yet!!!! Great shots!


----------



## pilgrim (Aug 22, 2004)

i'm with core shark, the turtle is awesome!


----------



## DarkEyes (May 1, 2006)

Not The best of shots, but due to thier very shy Nature, the best portrait I was able to get of this crustacian.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 14, 2009)

A pity I could only get photos of this one in a zoo.
I looked for a category on "Zoo Photography" in the index but so far I can't find any. I was sure I'd find it ... maybe I can't look. I was sure we had a category on "Zoo Photography" somewhere... Does anyone know more than I do?


----------



## Buckster (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's a few sea life shots:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------

